# 2020 Toro Power Max HD 1030 OHAE (38830)



## johnnytuinals (Sep 25, 2019)

I don't get it,have Toro got rid of Last years models and made this years Models even Cheaper???
I bought a New Toro Last year Power Max HD 1028 OHXE (38841} after discounts $1600.
Seems that everyone is selling the New 2020 Power Max HD 1030 for $1599 MSRP without the discounts.
Seems that Both have the same engine and handle warmers and the 1030 is 30 inch wide while last years model is 28 inch wide.
Just don't get it how Toro can reduce the prices unless there is a difference on the blowers??? 
Could not have used my 1028 last year since we only got less then 6 inchs for the whole winter last year..........JT


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

Be glad you have 28" instead of 30" unless you've got a lot of driveway. 2" won't make a bit of difference unless the passes need to be long


----------



## johnnytuinals (Sep 25, 2019)

I happen to agree with you,but my Driveway is kinda long and have to go back and forth twice(Yep 2 inchs does not matter}But it makes NO sense that toro got rid of Last years Model and came out this season with a Model that is cheaper and has everything last years blower has and more(Wider}....I always thought items goes up and not down lol........JT


----------



## nafterclifen (Oct 14, 2015)

johnnytuinals said:


> I happen to agree with you,but my Driveway is kinda long and have to go back and forth twice(Yep 2 inchs does not matter}But it makes NO sense that toro got rid of Last years Model and came out this season with a Model that is cheaper and has everything last years blower has and more(Wider}....I always thought items goes up and not down lol........JT


While I don't have any proof, I am willing to bet that Toro is NOT giving us more for less. Definitely not in the current state of the COVID economy. On paper it might seem like the 30" is the same but cheaper compared to the 28" but if the two machines were side by side and both were disassembled, I'm willing to bet that we'd find at least a few reasons why the price is cheaper. Maybe more plastic, less metal. Maybe thinner metal or softer hardware. I don't know.


----------



## johnnytuinals (Sep 25, 2019)

I just don't get it that they have the Same engine and the new Toro is 2 inch wider and looks the same.
But I agree maybe its Thinner metal or more plastics?
But still glad I got the 1028 from last season.........JT


----------



## Ianwelch001 (Sep 24, 2020)

Just figured you'd like to see this


----------



## Nahdogg (Dec 24, 2020)

johnnytuinals said:


> I don't get it,have Toro got rid of Last years models and made this years Models even Cheaper???
> I bought a New Toro Last year Power Max HD 1028 OHXE (38841} after discounts $1600.
> Seems that everyone is selling the New 2020 Power Max HD 1030 for $1599 MSRP without the discounts.
> Seems that Both have the same engine and handle warmers and the 1030 is 30 inch wide while last years model is 28 inch wide.
> ...


Paul Sikkema at movingsnow.com says the price cut is the because the the new model has 30 fewer parts and there is much less labor in assembly so they lowered the price.


----------



## Nahdogg (Dec 24, 2020)

I know this is an older thread but I just bought the 1030 ohae and the autosteering is a nightmare. Pulling constantly to the right. I've tried all the troubleshooting I can find on the internet, toro says take it to a dealer, my wife says return it, it's 1 day old. any ideas?


----------



## nafterclifen (Oct 14, 2015)

Nahdogg said:


> I know this is an older thread but I just bought the 1030 ohae and the autosteering is a nightmare. Pulling constantly to the right. I've tried all the troubleshooting I can find on the internet, toro says take it to a dealer, my wife says return it, it's 1 day old. any ideas?


I don't have any direct experience but first check/adjust tire pressure and then adjust scraper on a level surface.


----------



## Nahdogg (Dec 24, 2020)

nafterclifen said:


> I don't have any direct experience but first check/adjust tire pressure and then adjust scraper on a level surface.


Thanks, I wasted 4 hours trying to solve this and returned the product. Replaced it with an Ariens deluxe 30. Much easier to steer and control.


----------



## johnnytuinals (Sep 25, 2019)

I like the Auto Steering,The 1028 throws snow 50 feet.buttttt when there is over 1 foot of snow its best to go slower instead of fast mode.I find when you go fast in 1 foot or more of snow it put some pressure on the engine....But I still think its a great snow blower and still would buy it....JT


----------



## Ianwelch001 (Sep 24, 2020)

Nahdogg said:


> Thanks, I wasted 4 hours trying to solve this and returned the product. Replaced it with an Ariens deluxe 30. Much easier to steer and control.


I also had this issue. The problem is the metal shoes it comes with. Gets stuck on everything then pulls. Got new plastic shoes and now glides right over everything in a straight line 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nahdogg (Dec 24, 2020)

Ianwelch001 said:


> I also had this issue. The problem is the metal shoes it comes with. Gets stuck on everything then pulls. Got new plastic shoes and now glides right over everything in a straight line
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Funny you say that because the Ariens came with the poly skids and they've worked great since day 1. I've got 6 hours and 24 inches of snow through it and it's working well.


----------

